# Some late-night Stan



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

In an effort to sing quietly enough not to wake the kids, but loud enough to have some vocal control, I threw this quick stab at one of my Stan Rogers favorites together a couple evenings ago. It would appear that I sprinkled the reverb quite liberally ;-).


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-981883998-857219485%2Fwhite-squall-stan-rogers-cover


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful Brent.

Thanks very much for keeping Stan alive.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

b-nads said:


> In an effort to sing quietly enough not to wake the kids, but loud enough to have some vocal control, I threw this quick stab at one of my Stan Rogers favorites together a couple evenings ago. It would appear that I sprinkled the reverb quite liberally ;-).


It's hard to believe you didn't wake the kids. Sounds great and the reverb was fine. You have a nice voice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice Brent!

Great vocals and nice picking too.
Good recording, seperate tracks?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope - all 1 mic. I'm gonna try using a separate mic for the guitar so I can play with the levels a little.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I am on the phone so i can't say much about the recording, what I can say is you have a fabulous voice and the guitar is spot on. Very enjoyable!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

amagras said:


> I am on the phone so i can't say much about the recording, what I can say is you have a fabulous voice and the guitar is spot on. Very enjoyable!


I'll ditto this! really enjoyed it.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

That is phenomenal - even more so given that it's a single mic. Really fantastic work.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Zed. ;-)


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually I went and listened to everything you have on soundcloud last night as I caught up on some work at the office. The vocals are really top notch. 

And oh, now I know what b-nads means.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL, I listened to the track again.

What a great song, and you really sell it.

I'd be proud of t.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

One word, beautiful!

This song took me to a whole other world and back! Wow! Very soulful!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great song, great voice, great playing!

Congratulations!!

It reminds me a bit of The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.
Powerful, sad and soulful (as Lola wrote above)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> Great song, great voice, great playing!
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> ...


I couldn't think of the artist at the time but your absolutely right!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can imagine Stan Rogers singing the Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

As much as I love Lightfoot, Stan would have done a great rendition.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I responded to that - I think the post must have gotten dropped with the server change or something.

Anyhoo - I responded that hearing Stan sing Yarmouth Castle or Quixote would have been something, but I'm sure Edmund would have been equally impressive. Stan Rogers could sing the phone book and make you want to pound a pint on the table. ;-)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Agreed Brent,

After recording my Shanty tracks I went back and listened to the original recordings.

He had a golden voice.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Brent, being of the East Coast I work many festivals here every year and witness dozens of performances of Stan's work. Your interpretations shine, and are among the finest I have heard. Bravo


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow - thank you kindly, Ron.

I'm originally from Labrador - was fortunate enough to have gone to university in Nova Scotia after the cod fishery collapsed, so I've always had a close connection with Maritime music.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Excellent buddy. Well done. Great tone and very convincing. Hope you pursue this venture, seems like it suits you well.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful & Outstanding performance. I like it better than the original


----------

